# schwert gesucht



## williisdead (17. Dezember 2010)

hallo ihr schmiede,
der schmied kann ein obsidianschwert (2h) herstellen.

könnte mir einer sagen was für mats man dafür braucht
und wie es richtig heisst?

vorab vielen dank ...

-willi-


----------



## Lysozyma (17. Dezember 2010)

http://wowdata.buffed.de/spell/profession/164 da findest du alle rezepte für schmiede.

/closed


----------



## Bendt (17. Dezember 2010)

@Lysozyma 

Die Suche nach Obsidianschwert ergibt 0 Treffer.
Entweder ist die Rezeptliste nicht komplett oder das Schwert hat einen anderen Namen.


----------



## bakkax (17. Dezember 2010)

Obsidiumhenker ?


----------



## stefscot (17. Dezember 2010)

Voila

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=55052


----------



## williisdead (17. Dezember 2010)

das ist es - danke!
das hätte ich gerne ..., hmmm!

die mats sind bestimmt teuer ...


----------



## CarpoX (17. Dezember 2010)

Wenn du auf den Link von stefscot klickst, siehst du die Mats. Ich weiß zwar nicht, wie man gefaltetes Obsidium bekommt, aber scheint nicht recht teuer zu sein, ist ja auch nur eine 316er-Waffe


----------



## stefscot (17. Dezember 2010)

CarpoX schrieb:


> ... Ich weiß zwar nicht, wie man gefaltetes Obsidium bekommt...



Einfach auf "Gefaltetes Obsidium" klicken und auf erzeugt durch klicken und man siehe: Von einem Schmied hergestellt mit 2 Obsidium Barren.


----------



## Bighorn (18. Januar 2011)

Nicht wundern beim tragen!
Das Schwert hängt seitlich am Gürtel und wird nicht auf dem Rücken getragen.

Bin mit meinem Zwergen nicht nur einmal gefragt worden wo es 1HW gibt die so viel Schaden machen.


----------



## Hosenschisser (1. Februar 2011)

Das Teil ist immer noch lukrativ herzustellen. Kaum zu glauben.


----------



## Ashtarot (22. April 2011)

Aber jetzt wissen wir immer noch nicht wie das gefaltete Obsidium hergestellt wird? Ich bin Schmied mit Skill 450 und seh nirgendwo die Möglichkeit mich darauf auszubilden?

Weiss jemand mehr?


----------



## devil-may-care (22. April 2011)

Einfach beim Lehrer vorbei sehen, wenn Du es noch nicht kannst. - Auf 425 zu erlernen, ab 450 gelb, ab 452 grün, ab 455 grau.

http://wwwwowdata.buffed.de/?i=65365


----------



## Ashtarot (22. April 2011)

Danke gefunden!


----------

